# Assorted Peacock



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

I got this fish from an assorted peacock tank. Guy said it's an orange peacock lol. is it a dragon blood? Help plz


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yep dragonblood.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

james1983 said:


> Yep dragonblood.


Will it turn more red with maturity?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

207cichlids said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep dragonblood.
> ...


Impossible to say. Quality varies.. but if it is dominant, there are females, good food and water... it might.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> 207cichlids said:
> 
> 
> > james1983 said:
> ...


Thanks again. Are they Aulonocara? If not what is the scientific name?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

No scientific name, they're a made up species that is part aul.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are not Aulonocara... they are an intra-Genus hybrid... probably some Aulonocara, mbuna, Haplochromine... who knows.... No scientific name.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> They are not Aulonocara... they are an intra-Genus hybrid... probably some Aulonocara, mbuna, Haplochromine... who knows.... No scientific name.


Thanks again


----------

